# Chron: Artest is the Newest Rocket



## Dean the Master

Article


> In what had been a quiet offseason, the Rockets are about to make a lot of noise.
> 
> In a stunning move designed to push the Rockets from solid playoff team toward legitimate NBA contenders, the Rockets reached agreement Tuesday with the Sacramento Kings to acquire gifted but controversial forward Ron Artest, according to an NBA executive with knowledge of the deal.
> 
> The Rockets will give up guard Bobby Jackson, a No. 1 draft pick next season and another player that the individual with knowledge of the trade could not name. Rockets general manager Daryl Morey could not be immediately reached for comment.
> 
> Because of contract considerations, the trade will not be announced until Aug. 14, though that would indicate the deal could include Rockets’ first round draft pick Donte’ Greene. Greene is not permitted to be traded until then, one month from when he signed with the Rockets.
> 
> There could also be other players involved to make the money match but none that the Rockets would plan to keep. The Rockets will also send the Kings cash in excess of $1 million.
> 
> Artest, 28, is considered one of the NBA’s most unpredictable characters and was the central figure in a 2004-05 brawl with fans in Auburn Hills, Mich. He is also considered among the league’s toughest lock-down defenders and sometimes, an unstoppable offensive force.
> 
> The 39 points he scored against the Rockets in 2006-07 season are his career high.
> 
> A 6-7, 248 pound forward, he had publicly lamented his decision last month not to opt out of the last season of his contract to become a free agent, renewing the Kings’ efforts to move him.
> 
> Artest played 40 games for Rockets coach Rick Adelman after he was traded by the Indiana Pacers to the Kings in the 2005-06 season, averaging 16.9 points, 5.2 rebounds and a career-high 4.2 assists. He was also a first-team NBA All-Defensive team selection. He offered to donate his salary if the Kings were willing to retain Adelman after that season.
> 
> In nine NBA seasons out of St. John’s, where he was a third-team All-American, Artest has averaged 16 points and 5.1 rebounds. He was the 2003-04 NBA Defensive Player of the Year. He averaged 20.5 points per game last season.
> 
> Artest, however, has been unable to stay clear from trouble. He was arrested in March 2007 and charged with domestic abuse and eventually sentenced to 20 days in jail and community service. That sentence was reduced to 10 days in a work release program. He had also been charged with animal neglect, though charges were not filed and Artest has since worked with People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals on several campaigns.
> 
> In addition to his 73-game suspension after going into the stands in the Nov. 19, 2004 brawl (the longest suspension in NBA history other than for drug policy violations or gambling), he has been suspended for destroying a television camera in New York, for an altercation with then Heat coach Pat Riley in Miami and for numerous flagrant fouls.
> 
> Drafted by the Chicago Bulls in 1999, he was traded in 2002 to the Pacers, having some of his best seasons, including his one All Star season in 2003-04. Prior to the fight in 2004, he was suspended for two games for asking for a month off to promote an R&B album by a group on his production label.
> 
> After his return to the Pacers the season after the fight, he asked for a trade and was placed on the inactive roster.
> 
> Though Artest has been best used as a small forward, Rockets forward Shane Battier is also considered among the league’s best players at defending small forwards and shooting guards. But because Artest can defend players from small guards to power forwards, the Rockets could finish games with Artest and Battier on the court together, either with Tracy McGrady sliding over to point guard or with Artest matching up with power forwards.


Oh yeah, Oh yeah!

We are so fly right now. Hell yeah!


----------



## Floods

West = Lakers, Rockets, everyone else.


----------



## Pimped Out

Artest could be the first player in the Yao/T-Mac era who can legitimately help carry the scoring load. And he'll do it while playing defense. If Artest gets minutes at the 3 and 4, it could help reduce Yao and T-Mac's minutes in the regular season.


----------



## HB

So is Battier in the trade?


----------



## GNG

Bobby Jackson goes back to Sacramento...four years after that meant something.



HB said:


> So is Battier in the trade?


The article doesn't mention Battier.


----------



## Yao Man..

Wow we literally have the 2 best lock down defenders in the league! Both Artest and Battier > then Bowen.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

WWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Make this sweeter by including Luther Head!!!!!!!

OMG I just had the best orgasm ever!!!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous

PG: Rafer Alston...Aaron Brooks...Steve Francis
SG: Tracy McGrady...Brent Barry...Luther Head
SF: Ron Artest...Shane Battier
PF: Luis Scola...Chuck Hayes...Joey Dorsey
C: Yao Ming...Dikembe Mutombo

Then, Carl Landry could be brought back as well. This is a very talented Rockets team, especially on the defensive end. We'll see a lot of lineups with Battier on the floor at PF to end games.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

Damian Necronamous said:


> PG: Rafer Alston...Aaron Brooks...Steve Francis
> SG: Tracy McGrady...Brent Barry...Luther Head
> SF: Ron Artest...Shane Battier
> PF: Luis Scola...Chuck Hayes...Joey Dorsey
> C: Yao Ming...Dikembe Mutombo
> 
> Then, Carl Landry could be brought back as well. This is a very talented Rockets team, especially on the defensive end. We'll see a lot of lineups with Battier on the floor at PF to end games.


Oh **** I just creamed my pants.... again


----------



## Legend-Like

I LOVE MOREY!!!!!! But the deals not done yet until August 14th


----------



## Peja Vu

Ron Artest is supposedly going to be on the Carmichael Dave Show sometime after 9PM PT tonight. You can listen live here.


----------



## Krimzon

Wow. Brent Barry and now Ron Artest? I can't wait for the season to start.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

Alston, Artest, Battier, Mutombo... who's scoring on that!?

And we got Dorsey... aint nobody gonna even consider acting hard with boy-scout Yao.

Getting rid of Luther Head seems minor at this point. Can we dump him for hopefully an early 2nd round pick!?


----------



## CrackerJack

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Bobby Jackson goes back to Sacramento...four years after that meant something.
> 
> 
> 
> *The article doesn't mention Battier*.


but when you thinki of contracts battier's is a prime candidate for that unknown in the trade, its' eitehr him or luther head i really hope it's head though.

on the downside it's unfortuante to have to give away green but if it gets us a championship im happy :yay:


----------



## AllEyezonTX

best thing is Artest can play 3/4 & Rick can have 2 defensive specialist on the floor w/ Yao in the middle! The NFL was on my mind, but I'm back to Basketball!


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

CrackerJack said:


> but when you thinki of contracts battier's is a prime candidate for that unknown in the trade, its' eitehr him or luther head i really hope it's head though.
> 
> on the downside it's unfortuante to have to give away green but if it gets us a championship im happy :yay:


No. Battier's contract is way too high to be included. Bobby Jackson's contract by itself is enough to match Ron Artest. If anything the Kings have to thrown in an extra piece or 2.

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/features/traderesult?players=376~25&teams=23~10&te=&cash=

Kings might be sending some garbage that will be promptly released.


----------



## K-Dub

Dp


----------



## K-Dub

CrackerJack said:


> but when you thinki of contracts battier's is a prime candidate for that unknown in the trade, its' eitehr him or luther head i really hope it's head though.
> 
> on the downside it's unfortuante to have to give away green but if it gets us a championship im happy :yay:


Greene is supposedly the unknown player. If it was Battier, they'd be scheduling a press conference right now.
:smoothcriminal:


----------



## Omega

you guys got a tru warrior


----------



## Yao Mania

Holy ****!!! Wow!!! If Battier's still with us, could this be the best defensive team EVER? ohhhh man this is sweeeeeet.... can't wait to hear more!

Any chance that mysterious player is a signed Carl Landry?


----------



## Yao Mania

E.Ville Von Love said:


> you guys got a tru warrior


Correction, Tru Warier


----------



## Minstrel

Fantastic deal for Houston. Considering how competitive Houston was last season, even with Yao missing a chunk of the season, I think this deal easily makes them a NBA championship contender. All depending on health, of course.

If Houston keeps Landry, they're deep, too. Battier, Landry, Barry and Mutombo are some great reserves.

If it weren't for Yao's and Mac's sketchy health, I'd make them the favourites in the West.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Morey is a ****ing genius, I came back from work and now I am going nuts. Im trying to catch up so ill comment later.

but with that is say..

**** YA


----------



## Yao Mania

McGrady's happy, as expected:

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3510261



> I couldn't be more happy," McGrady said, according to KRIV. "Pleased at how the organization is trying to improve this team, get the help that Yao and myself really need to really get to where we want to be and that's one of the elite teams in this league.
> 
> "If this is true, this is definitely what I have been waiting on for 11 years in my career, for a team to really improve and put the talent [on the floor] that I feel that we can compete with the best."
> 
> Injuries held Artest to only 57 games last season, but he averaged 20.5 points, 5.8 rebounds and 2.3 steals per game for the 38-44 Kings. Sacramento traded point guard Mike Bibby during the season last year and dealing Artest shows that the team is in full rebuilding mode under second-year coach Reggie Theus.
> 
> "He brings a mental and physical toughness" McGrady said, according to KRIV. "He brings a guy that competes at a high level on the basketball court. Defensively, he's tough. Offensively, he is a force to be reckoned with. He's probably one of the most difficult guys to guard on the perimeter because of his size, because of his strength."


So, this off-season, we traded our 1st round pick, next year's LATE first round pick, and Bobby Jackson for Ron Artest and Joey Dorsey. Sweetness. Morey = GOD.


----------



## Cornholio

Holy ****!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! :yay::yay::yay:



Yao Mania said:


> Any chance that mysterious player is a signed Carl Landry?


We can't S&T Landry.


by the way......wooooooooooo!!!


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

Yao Mania said:


> McGrady's happy, as expected:
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3510261
> 
> 
> 
> So, this off-season, we traded our 1st round pick, next year's LATE first round pick, and Bobby Jackson for Ron Artest and Joey Dorsey. Sweetness. Morey = GOD.


We might be able to trade Head of Francis expiring for an early 2nd round pick which is basically the same thing.


----------



## Yao Mania

Wow, it just occurred to me that Artest is only 28! Still got a lot of good years left in him!


----------



## Peja Vu

SacBee says Sean Singeltary and Patrick Ewing Jr. might be thrown in to make salaries work...


----------



## OneBadLT123

I would take Pat Jr.


----------



## nets1fan102290

the rockets are gonna win the championship this year if they stay healthy i dont see how anyone can beat em


----------



## Khm3r

Don't forget! We have BRENT BARRY too!


----------



## Peja Vu

Peja Vu said:


> SacBee says Sean Singeltary and Patrick Ewing Jr. might be thrown in to make salaries work...


...and KHTK says it could be Quincy Douby.


----------



## Cornholio

Peja Vu said:


> ...and KHTK says it could be Quincy Douby.


Which one of the three is the best player?


----------



## OneBadLT123

nets1fan102290 said:


> the rockets are gonna win the championship this year if they stay healthy i dont see how anyone can beat em


The only team I am worried about is New Orleans. I think that team is going to be a serious player next year. I wonder how the Lakers are going to be with Bynum back as well.

Interesting year coming up indeed.


----------



## King Joseus

Khm3r said:


> Don't forget! We have BRENT BARRY too!


Yeah!


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

If it's Quincy Douby we keep him and dump Head. **** I'd dump Head and keep any one of those 3.


----------



## Peja Vu

Peja Vu said:


> Ron Artest is supposedly going to be on the Carmichael Dave Show sometime after 9PM PT tonight. You can listen live here.


ON RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Floods

Cornholio said:


> Which one of the three is the best player?


Douby's a shooter, Singletary's a tiny but speedy PG, Ewing Jr's a swing forward. You decide.


----------



## Legend-Like

Ron Artest kicked our asses when we played Sacramento. Glad that won't be a problem anymore.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Peja Vu said:


> ON RIGHT NOW.


Recap please, I missed the broadcast.


----------



## kiwi30

Wow!! OMG!!! I'm amazed this is great wow wow wow :clap2: :yay:


----------



## OneBadLT123

Peja Vu said:


> ON RIGHT NOW.


BTW I am listening to it right now, and it seems as one guy thinks this is a very one sided deal for the Rockets, and the other guy seems to understand the reasoning behind the deal.

Interesting guys to listen to. Nothing is on the radio here in Houston.


----------



## Peja Vu

OneBadLT123 said:


> Recap please, I missed the broadcast.


It was shorter than I expected it to be. Their was a lot of dancing around the subject of the trade because it isn't finalized yet. 

It'll probably be up on the website tomorrow....I'll post it if it is.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Peja Vu said:


> It was shorter than I expected it to be. Their was a lot of dancing around the subject of the trade because it isn't finalized yet.
> 
> It'll probably be up on the website tomorrow....I'll post it if it is.


Thanks man, it would be greatly appreciated.
:smoothcriminal:


----------



## Pimped Out

King Joseus said:


> Yeah!


You sure do love you some brent barry, huh?


----------



## OneBadLT123

Anyone listen to the Houston representation on the radio station? Awesome


----------



## NewAgeBaller

I love this trade for the Rockets - firstly its a steal, but it also gives them a lot of options in terms of line-ups and also trades.


----------



## houst-mac

Hey Kobe, u wanna play against Ron or Shane? Neither? Too bad for you.


----------



## Yao Mania

houst-mac said:


> Hey Kobe, u wanna play against Ron or Shane? Neither? Too bad for you.


Well its not like we wanna play against Kobe either...

But man can't wait to see Ron Ron in a Rockets uni. I've always been a supporter of his, but just never thought he'd realistically land on our team. I love this team.


----------



## hroz

WOW I thought we would have to give up more for Artest this is a damn steal.
Morey is a magician he made Artest appear from nothing. (Well almost  )

Is Barry expendable now? Maybe trade him & (Francis/Head/Hayes/Dorsley) for a PG?
WOW I hope there is enough minutes to go around at the wing positions. Ron will probably play at PF for a while and TMAC possibly at PG? As the article suggestted. WOW I didnt want Artest becuase I thought it would cost too much this is a steal.


----------



## hroz

This is awesome. I cant get over. Definately having Artest & Battier tag teaming on players like Kobe LeBron Pierce isnt going to be a trip.

Kobe is the Lakers best defender and their best offensive weapon at the wing position. I am going to laugh so hard if he has to guard TMAC then try score on Battier and Artest  This is hilarious. Like when the Jazz threw 4 different players at TMAC we can do the same against their great wing players. WOW you guys have no idea how ecstatic I am.


----------



## mtlk

*where Battier is going to fit in now, or maybe they're looking at trading him as well.:thinking2:*


----------



## Hakeem

hroz said:


> Kobe is the Lakers best defender and their best offensive weapon at the wing position. I am going to laugh so hard if he has to guard TMAC then try score on Battier and Artest


Kobe and other premier wings don't really guard their opposing counterparts that often. And Kobe has already been guarded by Battier for 40 minutes, so adding Artest isn't going to be enormously worse for him on that end. I think the difference is really going to be in Kobe having to pick up Artest, who is a lot tougher an assignment than Battier.



> WOW you guys have no idea how ecstatic I am.


We probably do. Remember, Spaceman Spiff shot his wad four times in the space of an hour. (Ah, to have young balls again.)


----------



## mtlk

*If Donte Greene go, I'm a little dissapointed becasue he will be a very good player.*


----------



## hroz

Kobe tends to pick up the best defender at the end of the game. So that last 3 mins or so he will be guarding TMAC and being guarded by Ron or Battier.

LOL at Spaceman Spiff dude doesnt have much control :no:


----------



## Porn Player

I officially wish I had chosen to be a Rockets fan as a child now. You have perhaps just found the final piece to your puzzle. . . 

Have fun next year, sure am glad my Raptors are in the East  ...


----------



## sasaint

hroz said:


> WOW I thought we would have to give up more for Artest this is a damn steal.
> Morey is a magician he made Artest appear from nothing. (Well almost  )
> 
> Is Barry expendable now? Maybe trade him & (Francis/Head/Hayes/Dorsley) for a PG?
> WOW I hope there is enough minutes to go around at the wing positions. Ron will probably play at PF for a while and TMAC possibly at PG? As the article suggestted. WOW I didnt want Artest becuase I thought it would cost too much this is a steal.


Congratulations on a great acquisition. This may even make the Rockets favorites for the title in some eyes.

Barry is a 2, and can offer a couple of relief minutes at the 1. He would only play the 3 in small-ball lineups. Artest will play almost all of his minutes at the 3, occasionally moving over to the 2. Barry is definitely NOT expendable. Especially with a volatile guy like Artest joining the team, Barry's locker-room contributions will be a big plus for this team.


----------



## darkballa

Finally a trade worth reading. Things have been starting to get pretty dull around here haha. Well i think this works perfectly well for the rockets. Artest loves adelman and if Posey can work well off the bench, then a player of a similar skill set such as battier will probably do the same (besides, Battier is inefficient on offense, nearly 40 minutes a game and only 10 points(!)). The only thing i dont like about this trade is the fact that it leaves us weak at PG depth. I am all for rafer, quarterbacking us all the way to the championship but he needs somebody to spell him for aroun 10-15 minutes.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

Our whole team except Rafer was a bunch of boy-scouts. Too many nice guys. Guys that would help the other team get up off the floor after falling. Now with the addition of Dorsey and Artest we're thugged out. We had Lupe Fiasco and Common, now we add Hell Rell and Styles P.

I guarantee nobody tries to act hard when they see sweet candy cane Yao anymore.


----------



## jdiggidy

Everyone keeps bringing it up. The question now is, "What's coming next?" We are now solid very solid at the 2, 3, and 4 positions so the only thing left to do now if figure out how to improve more at 1 and 5.

Yao needs a backup if Deke does not come back or even if Deke does return we need a future backup C.
The point guard saga continues too. I'm a fine with Rafer running this team. I am not as high on AB as alot of other folks so do we go after another solid "Rafer-Like" PG to back Rafer up?

I can't see Houston improving at the 2 anymore with what assets we have left. TMac/Barry is solid.
Definitely can't see Houston improving at the 3 either. Artest/Battier (Sorry Mike Harris!)
Our 4 is solid too. Scola/Landry (will resign now)/Hayes/Dorsey

Assets remaining to acquire one or two more pieces, Francis/Head expiring, Novak, Dorsey (if Landry signs). We really need a backup C. Is Magloire still available. I only sign him if we could get him for the vet minimum.


----------



## Fuhgidabowdit

E.Ville Von Love said:


> you guys got a tru warrior


I hope thats not sarcasm Schanze :raised_ey


----------



## jdiggidy

Sorry, one more point. Not that we would want to see Landry go but we still have our full MLE left. Just a point to throw out there. If Houston went out and just signed a backup C for 1.5 or 2 million Carl would definitely start to panic knowing that "his" MLE money was going away. AGAIN, just throwing this out there.


----------



## Fuhgidabowdit

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Our whole team except Rafer was a bunch of boy-scouts. Too many nice guys. Guys that would help the other team get up off the floor after falling. Now with the addition of Dorsey and Artest we're thugged out. We had Lupe Fiasco and Common, now we add Hell Rell and Styles P.
> 
> I guarantee nobody tries to act hard when they see sweet candy cane Yao anymore.


LMAO :rofl2:

Thats my new sig


----------



## Legend-Like

jdiggidy said:


> Sorry, one more point. Not that we would want to see Landry go but we still have our full MLE left. Just a point to throw out there. If Houston went out and just signed a backup C for 1.5 or 2 million Carl would definitely start to panic knowing that "his" MLE money was going away. AGAIN, just throwing this out there.


Hopefully with Ron Artest coming to Houston, Landry will want to stay and become of what could be a championship team.


----------



## Porn Player

Fuhgidabowdit said:


> I hope thats not sarcasm Schanze :raised_ey


I think you meant schwanze


----------



## Fuhgidabowdit

No its Schanze I just looked it up in the yearbook.......he knows what I mean


----------



## Porn Player

Fuhgidabowdit said:


> No its Schanze I just looked it up in the yearbook.......he knows what I mean


:lol: ... I believe you, he will understand what I meant also (well if my German doesn't suck all that bad)


----------



## Dream Hakeem

Dorsey and Artest the Bash Brothers of the NBA :0


----------



## Yao Mania

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3510261



> Artest was unmistakably giddy in the early hours of Wednesday morning in a phone conversation with ESPN.com as he discussed his forthcoming trade to the Houston Rockets.
> 
> "I'll be a kid in a candy store," Artest said. "I'll be a kid in a store with a lot of candy. I'm going to dance with the stars."
> 
> Instead of the trade to Hollywood to Bryant's Los Angeles Lakers, as many around the league expected, Artest is headed to Houston for a reunion with Rick Adelman, who ranks as his favorite pro coach.
> 
> ...Although it's believed that the Rockets have made no promises to keep the 28-year-old beyond the coming season, when he'll earn a modest (by NBA standards) $7.4 million, Artest insisted that the opportunity to play with Tracy McGrady and Yao "wipes everything out" in terms of his summer frustrations with the Kings or any disappointment that he didn't end up with the Lakers.
> 
> "I haven't spoken to anybody yet," Artest said. "But if that's true [about a Houston trade], I don't even know what to say. I could be amazing. I don't even know the potential.
> 
> "I just think so highly of Mr. Adelman that I can't really speak on it. When I first got to Sacramento [in 2006], he believed in me. I said, 'Coach, we're going to the playoffs,' and everybody laughed at me. He said, 'Ron, we're going to go as far as you take us.' I've never had a coach do that before.
> 
> "How can you say no to Rick Adelman? How can anyone not be happy playing for Rick Adelman?"
> 
> ...Said Artest: "Boston kind of blitzed the whole league with that trio they have. To pretty much compete for a championship, you need a trio and some great role players. I guess if it's McGrady, Yao and Artest ... I'll let everybody else do the math."


I think it's safe to say that he's happy


----------



## knickstorm

lol did he really say "i could be amazing" in that article or did he mean "it could be amazing"

as a new yorker, i've seen artest since the the st johns days.....watched the knicks pass on him for freaking frederick weis who's claim to fame is having vince carter put his crotch on his face......and then the bulls took artest right after.


----------



## Yao Mania

Yao and Scola give their 2 cents
http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/5915375.html



> NANJING, China Â— Half a world away, reaction to the news of the Rockets getting Ron Artest was a pair of Olympic thumbs working overtime.
> 
> Yao Ming and Luis Scola spent Wednesday morning furiously exchanging test messages and opinions after word of the deal broke out of Houston.
> 
> <b>"For some reason, I like (Artest)," Yao said. "Because in the games we play against him, I hate him.</b>
> 
> "When I text messaged with Luis, we talked about team chemistry. That's only what worries us.
> 
> "We worry about the new attitude to the team. We are adding talent to the team and we need that, but building team chemistry is important. This is not bad. I don't mean he is not welcome to Houston. But a new player always needs some time.
> 
> "Also, he was the biggest part of a team in Sacramento. He was a star player. We need more chemistry and more communication."
> 
> ...."He's a good player. Why should I not be excited?" said Scola. "He brings defense. He brings talent. He brings athleticism. That's a lot."
> 
> Artest also brings plenty of personal baggage with him, his foray into the stands that touched off a riot at the Palace of Auburn Hills, Mich., being the lowlight of a turbulent-but-productive career.
> 
> <b>"There's worry. Obviously, yes," said Yao. "We will think about it, of course. Hopefully, he's not fighting anymore and going after a guy in the stands.</b>
> 
> "I haven't talked to Ron yet, so it's hard to say. I have to find a way to talk to him and see what we can do as a basketball team. He has a history. But we know he is a physical player. He is a good player. He really can help us. And Ron is on a contract year, too.
> 
> " I think Ron Artest is a good player if coach (Rick) Adelman can control the team well."
> 
> Scola said he wouldn't listen to old stories and gossip about Artest.
> 
> "I've never talked to him," Scola said. "I've played against him three times, four times that I remember. I don't know anybody that knows him personally. So I'm not gonna judge him for anything that I don't know.
> 
> "I'm gonna be with him. I'm gonna play with him through the whole season and then I'm gonna have my own opinion of him before God. I'm not gonna let myself be influenced by what anybody says about him. Because I just don't know him. All I know is him as a player."
> 
> Both players agreed that Artest could bring the missing edge to the Rockets' game that has been absent in the playoffs.
> 
> "If we could have played with the whole team for the whole season and we would have lost the way we did against Utah, I would probably think that way definitely," said Scola.
> 
> "I'm not really sure what would have happened if we had the whole team. I'm not saying that it's not true. It is probably true, but I'm not sure about it.
> 
> "It's always a help. Great players are always welcome. Hopefully, we will be able to make a good team out of everybody."
> 
> Yao thinks the Rockets, to use a poker analogy, are all-in for next season.
> 
> "I think it's kind of a gamble," he said. "Because we're getting rid of rookies this year and next year and we're getting an experienced player. That's a team that needs to win right now, not in the future.
> 
> "I think this team has no problem being a good team in the regular season. How good can we be depends on how we show up in the playoffs. It's very clear. The playoffs, we already know, are a different game. It's playing fundamentally. That's how Utah gets success two years in a row against us. I think, for some reason, Ron is that kind of person. He plays very fundamentally. Body up, physical, defensively, offensively."
> 
> While Tracy McGrady was at home in Houston talking up championship dreams, Yao was reining in his thoughts.
> 
> "I want to think about one step and one step," Yao said. "I know I'm 28 already. I don't know how many steps I can go. But still, one step and then another step. I hope I can get two steps at a time. That's my personality. I don't want to go too far with what I think. First, I want to win in the first round."


----------



## B_&_B

Congrats Rocket fans! If your big 3 stay healthy, you guys will be a force for the next few years... legit championship contenders.


----------



## OneBadLT123

No layups!!


----------



## Cornholio

> The four words that come to mind: _Are you kidding me?_
> 
> This is the sequel to the Pau Gasol trade. This would never pass the Gregg Popovich trade committee and if I were the GM of another team I'd be asking for criminal charges to be filed.
> 
> The Rockets simply added a 20-point scorer who plays elite-level defense and _they did not have to give up Shane Battier to pull it off_. Houston did not lose a single significant piece from a returning 55-win basketball team.
> 
> In the short term, they gave up _nothing_. Yes, Greene has a ton of potential, but just the same he was the 28th pick of the draft. In total, the Rockets gave up a purely expendable piece in Jackson and two very late first rounders (which have proven to be acquirable for straight cash) for an in-his-prime legitimate third star.
> 
> *It's looking more and more like Rockets GM Daryl Morey is playing in a fantasy league with Kevin Pritchard and 28 stiffs.*





> Yes, Artest is crazier than a sack of weasels. He's Heath Ledger's Joker in Otis Thorpe's body, but he's toned it down since the infamous meltdown in Detroit and *a friend who works for the Kings reiterated Tuesday night that Artest has really worked on changing for the better.*
> 
> Still, there is some risk involved that he might bail for a month to hunt whales in Antarctica, but that's the beauty of the trade: Artest's deal is up next summer. He's in a contract year and the Rockets don't have to commit long-term just yet. Something goes wrong? They have a bigger expiring contract ($8.5M) to play with at the February trading deadline than the Jackson pact ($6.1M) they just traded away.
> 
> Rockets coach Rick Adelman coached Ron Ron for half a season in 2005-06 with the Kings and Artest enjoyed the highest assist output (4.2 per game) of his career that year. So the newest Rocket should feel comfortable in Adelman's system, but more importantly, Adelman aquiring him _again_ shows that the Rockets head man is not concerned about supervising a second tour of duty for the enigmatic star.


Read the rest here. [Clutchfans]


----------



## Minstrel

Good Hollinger article on the deal:



> There were a lot of contending teams that Ron Artest could have helped. What's unique about the Houston Rockets, however, is they're about the only ones he'll help more on offense than defense.
> 
> For most contenders, the lure of Artest was in his much-lauded defensive skill, while the concern was that he wouldn't tone it down on the offensive end and take a back seat to other star players who scored more easily.
> 
> For the Rockets, however, getting Artest is mostly about offense. Houston already had the second-best defense in the league a year ago, and in Shane Battier has one of the league's premier wing defenders.
> 
> My spies in Houston tell me the idea is to line up Artest at power forward, where he has the muscle to bang with 4s in the post, and then dare bigger opponents to match up with him at the other end. He was extremely effective doing this in Sacramento, and will have a lot more opportunity to do so in Houston since a big chunk of his minutes figure to come at the 4.
> 
> And while the Rockets see him as their No. 3 offensive weapon behind Tracy McGrady and Yao Ming, it's a strong third. Houston ranked only 17th in offensive efficiency last season, and McGrady sometimes broke down under the strain of having to create offense for everybody else -- most visibly in Game 2 of the Utah series this spring. Houston badly needed another perimeter player who can create his own shot, and Artest fills that hole.
> 
> Meanwhile, adding a fourth perimeter player should be of huge benefit to Yao Ming as well. Opponents will be much more reluctant to double him and will have to recover once they do, with McGrady, Artest, Battier and Rafer Alston all competent 3-point threats and Brent Barry and Luther Head poised to come in firing off the bench.
> 
> Plus, when McGrady checks out with an injury -- something that's a pretty good bet to happen at some point this season, based on recent history -- Houston has another creator to fill in without too great a drop in quality.
> 
> The big idea is that Artest, between his scoring and his underrated playmaking skills, will add enough offense to get Houston well into the upper half of the league in offensive efficiency. From there, the Rockets' suffocating D -- with Artest adding yet another stopper to the mix -- can accomplish the rest. If it comes to fruition, Houston could find itself hoisting the Larry O'Brien Trophy next June.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=hollinger_john&page=artestdeal-080730


----------



## Peja Vu

Artest Beats Around the Bush in Radio Appearance

<object classid='clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000' codebase='http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=9,0,0,0' width='320' height='305' id='embeddedplayer'><param name='movie' value='http://gannett.a.mms.mavenapps.net/mms/rt/1/site/gannett-kxtv-3334-pub01-live/current/immersiveplayer/immersive/client/embedded/embedded.swf'/><param name='allowFullScreen' value='true'/><param name='allowScriptAccess' value='always'/><param name='scale' value='noscale'/><param name='salign' value='LT'/><param name='bgcolor' value='#000000'/><param name='wmode' value='window'/><param name='FlashVars' value='playerId=immersiveplayer&referralObject=807803281&referralPlaylistId=663d6b46a132f944e87c62ff90ce0d14a93a3bc5&adServerBasePath=http://gcirm.gannett-tv.gcion.com/RealMedia/ads/adstream_sx.ads&adPositionId=x25&adSiteId=video.news10.net/news&SSTSCode=video/news&marketName=Sacrametno, CA&division=broadcast&pageContentCategory=immersiveplayer&pageContentSubcategory=immersiveplayer'/><embed type='application/x-shockwave-flash' src='http://gannett.a.mms.mavenapps.net/mms/rt/1/site/gannett-kxtv-3334-pub01-live/current/immersiveplayer/immersive/client/embedded/embedded.swf' id='embeddedplayer' pluginspage='http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer' menu='false' quality='high' play='false' name='immersiveplayer' height='305' width='320' allowFullScreen='true' allowScriptAccess='always' scale='noscale' salign='LT' bgcolor='#000000' wmode='window' flashvars='playerId=immersiveplayer&referralObject=807803281&referralPlaylistId=663d6b46a132f944e87c62ff90ce0d14a93a3bc5&adServerBasePath=http://gcirm.gannett-tv.gcion.com/RealMedia/ads/adstream_sx.ads&adPositionId=x25&adSiteId=video.news10.net/news&SSTSCode=video/news&marketName=Sacrametno, CA&division=broadcast&pageContentCategory=immersiveplayer&pageContentSubcategory=immersiveplayer'' /></object>


----------



## OneBadLT123

lol Houston Missles...


----------



## USSKittyHawk

I love this deal, I think he will be a very great addition to the Rockets and will add some much needed toughness to the team. He is already used to Coach Adelman's system, and I'm confident he will fit in chemistry wise. Ron has a lot of issues that he has to constantly deal with (greedy family in nyc, and some minor psychological issues), that makes him misunderstood, but he is a good guy and I wish him well. I'm jealous Dean!


----------



## HayesFan

http://player.play.it/player/player.html?v=3.11.87&id=64&onestat=khtk

He's on the air in Sacramento if anyone wants to listen


----------



## Cornholio

> *Houston and Ron Artest have one more chance. Pity.*
> By Kelly Dwyer
> 
> He was an L, now he's a W. One would hope.
> 
> It's been a while, even on offseason clock. I've taken in whatever unlabeled DVDs I can find, plus a quick trip or four to an unmentioned scouting website's video archives, and I'm still not sure if Ron Artest on the Rockets works. Basketball-wise. Lockerrooms be damned. Damn them.
> 
> We hope it will work. I don't think I'm alone in hoping that the Rockets as presently constructed will show us now instead of later. Traces are everywhere, really. The team boasts the best offensive pivotman in the game, an ultra-talented wingman who can dominate when he decides not to be smitten with a laconic 19-foot jumper, and the role players are there.
> 
> The team (consistently in the top five in defensive efficiency) doesn't exactly need the defensive bump, but as has been pointed out by others, Artest's contributions should be felt more on the offensive end. The guy can do it all offensively (when he doesn't try to do too much, which is nearly all the time), most of the time, and that means a ton to a team that sometimes struggles to top 78 even when all hands are on deck.
> 
> Still, even with our intentions in the bestest of places and the cynicism pushed aside for even a small stretch, this move seems like a bear. It really does.
> 
> Forget Artest's off-court behavior. I haven't, but I have for the purposes of this run. I can talk about basketball until your socks fall down, but I'm not about to guess at when and where Ron-Ron will start up the eccentric, people-pushing train again. That's not my gig. I wish more sports scribes understood that. I also wish they'd listen to more Chris Bell. They might not be as anxious.
> 
> What I can worry about is his place on the Rockets, a team that needs to make a move towards the title RFN, and can't afford to screw up their 2009-2011 window. Even at the smallest (Bobby Jackson's expiring deal, two lower-rung first round picks) price.
> 
> Artest, off-court issues aside, hasn't had the easiest time of late. He hasn't exactly had his life and laundry in a Gladstone bag, but the man had been left taking to moving back one square, over and over again. An above-average player making an above-average salary on an average team, Ron seemed to know what the great lot of NBA observers did: not only was his skill-set ill-fit for the Sacramento Kings, but his game (in his ostensible prime) was better served on a team that was just about there.
> 
> In this capped-out league, dealing with huge gobs of ex-jock mugs who create these capped-out teams while privately hoping for 49 wins and four home playoff games for the owner that owns a Boxster, making a move is hard to come by. Trading under CBA rules is tough, and getting a fair swap is even tougher.
> 
> Sacramento tried for months to include Kenny Thomas's contract in any deal (which makes me think of the first thought that sprung to mind in February of 2005, "you do know that Kenny Thomas is paid until 2010?"), but it wasn't happening, and the best they could do was a fellow expiring contract plus a pair of first-rounders.
> 
> What's odd is that Ron's salary is exactly the sort of above-average term that we thought Josh Childress deserving of, and yet it couldn't be moved based on its own brand of uniqueness. I don't have a better word for that.
> 
> Ron has rightly been considered underpaid for years, and it's a correct distinction, but it also left his team unable to find a proper suitor in spite of a contract that could have been worth twice as much per year had certain things fleshed out during the earlier part of this decade.
> 
> But those things never came to fruition, and that really shouldn't be the point at this, uh, point.
> 
> What does matter is the idea that Ron Artest can play power forward for the Rockets, as has been widely assumed, and where it leaves this team.
> 
> First off, forget the idea of Ron replacing Shane Battier in Houston's starting lineup. Actually, embrace it, because I'm still not sure if Houston coach Rick Adelman knows what he has in small forward Shane Battier. Ron's a year younger than Shane, but he's nowhere near the defender in spite of his reputation. Yeah, Artest will put a forearm in your ribs if you score on him, but he's been laying off working hard and moving through screens since late in the 2003-04 season, and Battier doesn't let up.
> 
> But at power forward? Ron can get away with quite a bit. They'll allow him to bump and throw the occasional second arm (or forearm; only one is allowed) into a big fella's back, and he'll have an easier time following solid shooting bigs out to the perimeter. Artest, careful to save the reputation, has essentially passed on chasing smaller players through screens for years now, preferring to only showcase his gifts in a one-on-one situation, and a switch to a larger position where he doesn't have to move his feet as much will no doubt perk the man up.
> 
> The offense? Yeah, Ron's has showcased a bit of the playmaking bug since 2001-02, but he should be alright in Houston. The real issue is rebounding. The Rockets were a great rebounding team last year, and Ron has always shown that he can pick up the flat-footed defensive boards when the cameras are on (on a Wednesday in Memphis during December? Not sure), but a power forward run can work.
> 
> There's no point in getting into this guy's off-court nonsense. He's a nutter, and he could be a December infraction (great album title, kids) away from being cut for absatively nothing. Artest cost the Rox a player they weren't interested in (pity, Bobby Jackson used to be able to kill) and a pair of lower-rung first-rounders, and nothing else. Houston doesn't care.
> 
> He's a trifle. And at this point in his career, because he isn't interested in chasing the kids, he's nowhere near the defender Shane Battier is. But he can help. And if he doesn't fancy himself a latter-day Anthony Mason, the man can help offensively. He really can, presuming that he understands that Yao needs about 122 touches per game if he wants to get a ring.
> 
> Where does this leave the Rockets? Not sure. This is a championship-caliber team, and if Artest flames out, Houston still has a chance at the ring. They really do. And they gave up next-to nothing, and could make 2009 something special. It's up to Rick Adelman.
> 
> Adelman. Damn.
> 
> We'll get to that later.


Link


----------



## jdiggidy

Can't you just see Shane Cosby and Ron Ron hanging out together! I think it would play out a little something like this:

Shane: Hey Buddy! My wife baked you a nice delicious pie to welcome you to the team.
Ron: Sweet! Dat pie is tasty!
Shane: Would you like to come to the country club this weekend and shoot a round of golf?
Ron: Country Club? The only thing I know how to shoot is my nine. I always carry it in my waist belt see!
Shane: According to the team rules and regulations section c9-7 firearms are not permitted on the premises.
Ron: Hey, I'm Rick James BEOTCH! I'm Ghetto and a brotha don't go nowhere without his nine. You betta recognize.

Man I can't wait til Shane starts liv'in a thug life. It will be awesome!


----------



## Dean the Master

Article


> Ron Artest found out he will become a member of the Houston Rockets earlier this week and he already has his footing in the real estate market.
> 
> "I got my house already," he said. "About to get settled in and start working out."


Wow, he is really moving fast about this thing.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Well yea it doesn't actually say he bought the house. Probably stole it.. :biggrin:


----------



## Dean the Master

NewAgeBaller said:


> Well yea it doesn't actually say he bought the house. Probably stole it.. :biggrin:


Or forcefully acquired it? A verb that is also a guy's name?


----------

